# chicken alfredo



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

hello i want to make a good chicken alfredo i know how to make the pasta and sauce i want to know how would i cook the chicken i was going cook it in Olive oil 

Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## choppsman (Jan 24, 2006)

season it as desired, and lightly brown it in extra virgin.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Piglet,

I usually take the easy way out... 

I throw an onion, garlic cloves (and whatever else you like) in the cavity. Rub melted butter or oil on the outside and season with salt, pepper and ??? then I roast it upside down for 40 minutes and then flip and then take it out (around 168f or so) and cover with a loose foil tent until the thigh temperature rises to 180f.

Then just slice up the bird for serving (as it's already set) and serve atop the pasta alfredo. Anything bones/chicken left over I use to make a couple cups of stock. 



dan


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Gonefishin has described one way of cooking chicken, specifically roasting an entire chicken. You could do that.

But I'm assuming that "chicken alfredo" usually means the breast. 

Another approach is taking bonesless, skinless breasts, brushing them with olive oil, then dusting them with salt and pepper and searing them in a high heat pan with oil. If they are thin, (or pounded thin) you will complete them in the pan. If they are a whole breast you may need to finish them in the oven until they reach a temperature of 165.

Then place them on a bed of the fettuccine and pour the sauce on them.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Piglet,
Let's start with your sauce. I know you have a recipe you like, but why don't we get a look at what you're currently doing and then maybe we can offer better advice. Hope to hear back soon.


----------

